# Small Appliance / Kitchen-Aid CoffeeMaker



## NorPlan (Sep 7, 2015)

:hide: We've had the Coffee Maker going on 4 yrs now, still makes good coffee.. The Hot Plate is designed to stay on for 2 hrs after the unit has quit dripping.. The Hot Plate has started to chip / peal paint in spots around the edge where the Pot sits.. The Wife had gotten a  Heat Resitant Rust Oleum spray paint from Home Depot.. Cleaned and Sprayed onto the plate and allowed it to dry the recommended 72 hrs.. What has happened once the Coffee has brewed the pot sticks to the hot plate .. One has to be very careful removing..lol.. 
Is there a better paint or should we have left well enough alone ??


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 7, 2015)

Left well enough alone.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 8, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> Left well enough alone.




:beer:  Thanks for the Comeback... :agree: , But under the Category of "Yes Dear" and the Appliance falling under Kitchen Appliances :hide: The Hot Plate did look a little worse for wear.. Cheers


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 9, 2015)

A little steel wool, remove all the paint and tell her you painted it silver


----------

